# When will he lift his leg to pee??



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He could well go his whole life peeing like a girl. I don't think there is a normal age to start lifting his leg to pee. Caue my 14 month old boy has peed like a boy since I brought him home at 7 months. He is still unneutered. Oakly my 2.5 year old was a late bloomer and didn't start to consistantly peeing like a boy until he was a year old.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my arnie at the age of 12.5 still cant lift his leg unless theres something handy to lean on wether tree, wall so in his case i dont suppose there is much hope for him doing so now lol


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Gage lifted his leg probably half a dozen times in the 5+ years he lived with us, and he was well into adulthood.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty just started this behavior at around 5 months, I think he may have picked it up from seeing Judo next door do it through the fence? Anyway he only does it once in a while and he doesn't even do it right, sometimes he lifts up his front leg instead :doh:
Oh well I think its cute


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

No clue here. Dalton will be a year old next month & he does not lift his leg. He is nuetered. He lives with with an 18 month old spayed Husky mix, so she won't be teaching him.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

allux00 said:


> he doesn't even do it right, sometimes he lifts up his front leg instead :doh:
> Oh well I think its cute


 
LOL... wouldn't that be funny... if he lifted his front leg to avoid peeing on it??? :bowl:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep wondering the same question and my neaderthal Hubby swares that when his "nuggets" drop fully is when the male lifts his leg... well I believed hm for a while - LOL! Dax is still a squatter! He's the first male we've owned too, so it's all new to me 



allux00 said:


> Rusty just started this behavior at around 5 months, I think he may have picked it up from seeing Judo next door do it through the fence? Anyway he only does it once in a while and he doesn't even do it right, sometimes he lifts up his front leg instead :doh:
> Oh well I think its cute


 
ROTFL - that is so funny Alex!!! I'm cracking up - not actaully the greatest pic ever, but I think it would be funny to see a pic of him peeing with his front leg up! LOL - wouldn't that be acceptably funny???? LOL


Tiffany


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

He may never lift his leg. All males are different. Usually they start doing it around 8-12 months, right when they hit their teenage years and all those hormones kick in. If you neuter them before they ever started lifting their leg, sometimes they will never do it. Since he is 2, already neutered, and not a leg lifter, he may well never decide to do it. Sometimes if they find where another male dog has urinated, they may decide to try to mark over it, but that is a different story.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Our Golden Chivas lived till he was 7 and never lifted his leg...


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had five male Goldens over the last 25 years and only one always lifted his leg. Oliver who was neutered at 8 months never lifted his leg and Stanny who was neutered at around the same age is a little confused, he occasionally lifts his leg on a fence post but mostly he sort of squats.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky began lifting his leg at about 9 months.

I'm curious though....for the dogs that don't lift....don't they have the drive to mark over another dog's "spot" on that fire hydrant? 

Lucky's first leg lift was to cover up the smell of another dog and I guess that's how he "learned" it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner always lifts his leg. Selka rarely does and if he tries, he falls over . : )
They were both neutered at age 1.
Gunner marks stuff, Selka doesn't.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddy will be 6 this month and has never lifted his leg. Not even once. I heard that if they are nutered before that starts, then they will never do it. I dont know if this is true or not but is something I heard. 

My brother's boy never lifts his leg either.

I like the girl pee better...that is just me. My brother does as well. I dont know why, I just do. I think it is because it is all Buddy has ever done and I think that whatever he does is the cutest ever....i suppose if he peed like a boy then I would think that was the cutest ever. DA BUDDY! DA BUDDY!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

yahooooo!! Be so neat if Bridger (8 months/neutered at 7 mos) never "peed like a man"! he's got great teachers -- OBI who lifts his leg everytime anyone else pees, etc, etc & the neighbor dog. With OBi we can't get close to anything (swap meets, car shows, airplane shows, farmers markets) cuz he lifts the leg


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rusty is 18 month old and he has the buckle knee's he will not lift his leg, everyone thinks he's a girl, no he just won't lift his leg...LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ralph was six and unneutered when we got him, he was later neutered and lived til he was 13 and he never lifted his leg.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> I keep wondering the same question and my neaderthal Hubby swares that when his "nuggets" drop fully is when the male lifts his leg... well I believed hm for a while - LOL! Dax is still a squatter! He's the first male we've owned too, so it's all new to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I'm going to seem like a weirdo now bringing out the camera everytime he goes, but I'll try to get a picture!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel is 2 next month and has only lifted his leg twice. Even my cousin's 16 week old JRT has started lifted his leg to pee!! Poor Diesel, those Jack Russels will start laughing at you soon!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My sam almost never lifted his leg and I thought it was because he'd been neutered too young. Nope, Ike doesn't either and Ike's Daddy doesn't.... & he's a stud 

Sam on occasion did lift his leg....when another male dog was around and he saw that dog do it. He did this maybe 5x in all his 12 years.


----------



## Fransheska (Mar 9, 2008)

tyler is 3 unneutered and doesn't lift his leg.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus started lifting his leg at 5 1/2 months but only about 30% of the time. I kind of encouraged him with a "oooh fancy pee" comment and he would look at me every time he lifted his leg - I still say it, but only when he looks at me. He actually gets a little hop in his step afterwards when I say it. If I don't say it he will stop and look at me like - didn't you forget something?

He is 8 months old now (still intact) and he lifts his leg about 80% of the time.

Dave


----------

